# Odbc und Fehler



## manuela (7. Nov 2007)

Hallo, 
ich habe eine Mysql Datenbank mit odbc verbunden und bekomme diese Fehlermeldung








```
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-1" java.lang.UnsupportedOperationException
        at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcCallableStatement.setString(JdbcOdbcCallableStatement.java:1355)
```

Was ist hier den falsch????

```
public int Liefer_anl(String a, String b) {
        int wert = 0;
        try {
            con = SQL_con.getInstance();
            con.connect();
            c = con.getConnection();
            java.lang.String sql = "{  ?  = call  liefer_anl (?,?) }";
            java.sql.CallableStatement call = c.prepareCall(sql);
            call.setString("Text1", a);
            call.setString("Text2", b);

            call.registerOutParameter(1, java.sql.Types.NUMERIC);
            call.executeUpdate();
            wert = call.getInt(1);
            call.close();
        } catch (SQLException ex) {         
            Logger.getLogger("global").log(Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
        }
        return wert;

    }
```


Danke Manuela


----------



## maki (7. Nov 2007)

Tja, igendwas scheint falsch zu sein 

Was ist dennder Wert von a und b?

Mal davon abgesehen, mit der jdbcdbc Bridge auf eine MySQL DB zuzugreifen ist durch die Brust in Auge... dafür gibt s einen vollwertigen JDBC Treiber.


----------



## manuela (7. Nov 2007)

Habe ich versucht bekomme nur immer diesen Fehler und weis nicht mehr was ich noch tun kann


```
com.mysql.jdbc.CommunicationsException: Communications link failure due to underlying exception: 

** BEGIN NESTED EXCEPTION ** 

java.net.SocketException
MESSAGE: Malformed reply from SOCKS server

STACKTRACE:

java.net.SocketException: Malformed reply from SOCKS server
	at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.readSocksReply(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.StandardSocketFactory.connect(StandardSocketFactory.java:173)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.<init>(MysqlIO.java:268)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:2745)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:1553)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:285)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at edv.Connector.connect(Connector.java:65)
	at edv.Anmeldung.anmeldung_prueffen(Anmeldung.java:243)
	at edv.Anmeldung.KennwortKeyPressed(Anmeldung.java:259)
	at edv.Anmeldung.access$300(Anmeldung.java:23)
	at edv.Anmeldung$4.keyPressed(Anmeldung.java:113)
	at java.awt.Component.processKeyEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processKeyEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.KeyboardFocusManager.redispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.DefaultKeyboardFocusManager.dispatchKeyEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.DefaultKeyboardFocusManager.preDispatchKeyEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.DefaultKeyboardFocusManager.typeAheadAssertions(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.DefaultKeyboardFocusManager.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at edv.GlobalHotkey_fenster.dispatchEvent(GlobalHotkey_fenster.java:273)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Dialog$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at edv.GlobalHotkey_fenster.dispatchEvent(GlobalHotkey_fenster.java:273)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
```

was kann ich da noch machen 

gruß Manuela


----------



## manuela (7. Nov 2007)

Ich habe den Fehler gefunden!!!

es ist der ProxyServer der mir die Verbindung zur Mysql Datenbank verschließt, was kann ich machen damit 
jdbc über den Proxy geht. 
ich kann nicht den Proxy ausschalten. 

Gruß Manuela


----------



## tuxedo (7. Nov 2007)

AFAIK ist JDBC nicht proxytauglich. Zumal ich auch keinen "normalen" Proxy kenne der das MySQL-Protokoll vermittelt.

Wenn die DB im Internet sitzt, probiers doch mal mit jPMdbc (siehe gleich hier links neben diesen Beitrag). Weil jPMdbc ist Proxy-tauglich. Allerdings braucht man nen Webserver vor der Datenbank wo man ein kleines PHP-Script ablegen kann.

- Alex


----------



## maki (7. Nov 2007)

Eigentlich sollte sich doch die VM um die Proxy Einstellungen kümmern, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## tuxedo (7. Nov 2007)

Jepp, man kann den Proxy als System-Property einrichten:


```
System.setProperty("http.proxySet", 		"true"); 
		System.setProperty("proxyHost", 			"myProxy.com"); 
		System.setProperty("proxyPort", 			"80"); 
		System.setProperty("http.proxyUser", 		"myProxyUser"); 
		System.setProperty("http.proxyPassword", 	"myProxyPass");
```

Jedoch weiß ich nicht inwiefern der JDBC-Treiber davon gebraucht macht (bei jPMdbc geht's weil dort intern HTTP als Protokoll benutzt wird). Und dann kommt ja wie gesagt noch dazu, dass die allermeisten Proxys nur für http(s), ftp und noch n paar Kleinigkeiten geeignet sind. Einen der MySQL beherrscht hab ich noch nicht in den Händen gehabt. 

- Alex


----------



## manuela (7. Nov 2007)

Hallo, 
Die Datenbank ist nicht im Internet, sondern auf einem Windows2003 Server
in einem normalen Netzwerk.

Was kann ich tun

Gruß Manuela


----------



## tuxedo (7. Nov 2007)

Den Admin fragen warum im lokalen Netzwerk für die lokale Kommunikation ein Proxy laufen muss....
Im ernst... Das macht recht wenig Sinn sowas. Außer der Admin leidet an Paranoia.

- Alex

[update]
Probier mal den von mir geposteten Code vor die JDBC/ODBC Nutzung in dein Programm zu integrieren.. Würd mich interessieren ob's vielleicht doch geht.


----------



## manuela (7. Nov 2007)

Hallo Alex,

komme ich erst in eine Stunde wieder ran.

Gruß Manuela


----------



## tuxedo (7. Nov 2007)

Wobei, wenn schon eine "Malformed reply from SOCKS server" Meldung kommt, war die Anfrage schon beim Proxy, und das würde heissen dass der Proxy mit dem MySQL-Protokoll nicht umgehen kann oder auch den Port (3306) nicht unterstützt.

Vielleicht kannst du uns die Netzwerkkonstellation etwas näher bringen. Verbindet der Proxy vielleicht 2 lokale Netze?
Kannst du den DB-Server anpingen? Hast du andere Tools (MySQL-Admin, Navicat, ...) mit denen du auf den DB-Server kommst?

- Alex


----------



## Manuela (7. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe auf dem client einen mySql Administraur installiert, und komme auch ohne probleme 
der Proxy ist für die Einwahl zum Internt zuständig
auf die Datenbank drauf. ich kann den Datenbankserver anpingen und kann auch über telnet den Prot ansprechen 
und bekomme auch von der datenbank eine antwort.

Gruß Manuela


----------



## tuxedo (7. Nov 2007)

?? Dann krallt sich Java vielleicht die Proxy-Daten obwohl es da nix bringt? Probier mal ein


```
System.setProperty("http.proxySet",       "false");
```

Bzw: Was hast du als Verbindungsurl dem JDBC gegeben? Steht da die IP (nicht der hostname) des Rechners drin?

- Alex

P.S. Wie wär's mit registrieren im Forum?


----------



## Manuela (7. Nov 2007)

Hallo,


```
public void connect() {
        try {
        /******* HIER KOMMT DANN DIE EXCEPTION *********/
             connection = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://" + SERVER + "/turn_edv_nic", name, passwort);
          } catch (Exception e) {
     
            System.out.println("Error habe ein problem: " + e.toString()); 
    
        }
    }
```

das ist egal erst hatte ich den Rechnernamen SERVER = "serv_23_alter"
dann habe ich versucht über die IP zu gehen  
jeweils mit dem obenstehenden Fehler 

gruß Manuela


----------



## tuxedo (7. Nov 2007)

Hast du mal ein 


```
System.setProperty("http.proxySet",       "false");
```

VOR dem laden des Treibers versucht?

P.S. im Java Control Panel (http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/guide/deployment/deployment-guide/jcp.html) kann man auch was zum Proxy einstellen...


----------



## Manuela (7. Nov 2007)

ja,
geht auch nicht,
bei den einstellungen habe ich auch schon probiert ohne erfolg.

gibt es den keinen Datenbanktreiber der mit dem Proxy kann !!!

Gruß Manuela


----------



## tuxedo (7. Nov 2007)

Hab einen gefunden, den kann man aber nur mit samt Server kaufen >500€
Oder eben meinen, der kostet nix, braucht man allerdings noch nen Webserver dazu.

Wenn du "problemlos" übers Netzwerk mit einem SqlAdmin-Tool ran kommst und auch ein Telnet keine Schwierigkeiten macht, dann geht das auch mit Java.

Fraglich ist halt, wieso dein Java auf die Idee kommt das ganze an den Proxy zu schicken (siehe Fehlermeldung), statt es direkt zu versuchen.

Bei mir hier in der Firma wird auch ein Proxy eingesetzt um ins Internet zu kommen. Und wenn ich den benutzen will, dann muss ich den in Java explizit angeben. "Von alleine" kennt Java den proxy nicht. Deshalb wundert's mich jetzt dass dein Java da solche Zicken macht.

- Alex


----------



## Manuela (7. Nov 2007)

Hallo Alex,

wie könnte man den meinem Java beibringen das der nicht den proxy nimmt???

Gruß Manuela


----------



## tuxedo (7. Nov 2007)

Du bist ein ganz helles Köpfchen, oder?

Was glaubst du an was ich jetzt schon auf der zweiten Seite dieses Threads rumrätsel?

- Alex


----------



## Manuela (8. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

kann es sein weil ich mit NetBeans programiere das irgendwas im Netbeans ist das mit dem Proxy zu tun hat.



Gruß Manuela


----------



## tuxedo (8. Nov 2007)

Wieso probierst du's nicht einfach aus statt hier im Forum zu fragen und eine Antwort abzuwarten.

Bin mir sicher dass das "ausprobieren" in <1 Minuten erledigt ist. Aber stattdessen frägst du lieber nach und hast nach etwa 18 Minuten eine Antwort die deine Frage nicht beantworten kann??? Sorry, das kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. 

- Alex


----------



## maki (8. Nov 2007)

Benutzt du Windows mit IE?

Dort ollte man die Einstellungen für den Proxy vornehmen, wichtig ist,das nicht alle ports über den Proxy laufen.


----------



## tuxedo (8. Nov 2007)

@Maki

Hab hier auch im IE eine Proxy-Einstellung und mein Java (sowohl Java 5 als auch 6) interessiert das nicht.

Wessen Java (meins oder Manuelas) verhält sich jetzt nicht "normal" ?

- Alex


----------



## Manuela (8. Nov 2007)

Hallo,
ich weis ich nerve langsam, aber ich kann machen was ich will, sobald der Proxy eingeschaltet ist.
komm ich nicht mehr auf meine Datenbank.

hier mal meine Libraries

```
Swing Application Framework
Swing Layout Extensions
Absolute Layout

appframework-1.0.jar
jdom.jar
swingx.jar
jasperreports-2.0.2.jar
commons-beanutils.jar
commons-logging-1.1.jar
swing-worker.jar
mysql-connector-java-5.1.5-bin.jar
itext-1.02b.jar
```

Gruß Manuela


----------



## maki (8. Nov 2007)

Manuela,

geh doch mal in die Systemsteuerung -> Internet Optionen oder in den IE -> Extras -> Internetoptionen.

Dort dann das Register "Verbindungen" -> LAN Einstellungen, bei den Proxyeinstellungen dann auf "Erweitert" klicken.
Dein proxy sollte doch nur für http und vielleciht ftp benutzt werden, nicht für socks und schon gar nicht für alle 

Sag uns doch mal was da steht


----------



## tuxedo (8. Nov 2007)

@Manuela

Sag mal: Stellst du dich nur so d*** an, oder machst du das mit Absicht?

Du erwartest dass wir riechen können was du jetzt alles probiert hast und lässt die "helfenden" im Dunkeln darüber ob du die Tipps probiert hast, bzw wie sich das ganze ausgewirkt hat.

Aus deinem letzten Beitrag entnehme ich, dass du die Sache ans laufen bekommen hast. Ich vermute weiter, dass du den Proxy "abschalten" kannst.

Vielleicht solltest du mal mit den relevanten Infos rausrücken (was hast du exakt probiert, hat's überhaupt schonmal funktioniert, wo ist der proxy überall konfiguriert, etc etc etc), sonst sitzen wir hier in 4 Wochen noch und sind kein Stückchen weiter. Weil: Hellsehen können wir nicht.

- Alex


----------



## Manuela (8. Nov 2007)

1. Proxyeinstellung = für alle Protokolle den selben verwenden  === geht nicht.
2. Proxyeinstellung = für alle Protokolle den selben verwenden mit ausnahme(server ip eingetragen) geht will aber der Admin nicht.
3. ohne Proxy === geht auch .
4. alex tipp 

```
System.setProperty("http.proxySet",       "true"); 
      System.setProperty("proxyHost",          "myProxy.com"); 
      System.setProperty("proxyPort",          "80"); 
      System.setProperty("http.proxyUser",       "myProxyUser"); 
      System.setProperty("http.proxyPassword",    "myProxyPass");
```
 
GEHT NICHT.

java, netbeans  deinstalliert  und wieder Installiert. 
das ist das was ich schon alles ausprobiert habe.

gruß Manuela.


----------



## maki (8. Nov 2007)

> 1. Proxyeinstellung = für alle Protokolle den selben verwenden === geht nicht.
> 2. Proxyeinstellung = für alle Protokolle den selben verwenden mit ausnahme(server ip eingetragen) geht will aber der Admin nicht.
> 3. ohne Proxy === geht auch .


1. Klar dass das nicht geht.
2. Dann sollte der Admin dafür geradestehen dass das Progamm nicht  funktioniert, ist ja schliesslich seine Entscheidung.
3. Ohne Proxy muss es gehen, ist das richtig?


----------



## Manuela (8. Nov 2007)

Hallo,
ja ohne proxy geht es ohne Probleme.
gruß Manuela


----------



## maki (8. Nov 2007)

Das Problem ist das Netzwerk, nicht dein Programm, so musst du es dem Kunden verkaufen.

Optionen:
1. Das Netzwerk *richtig* einstellen 
2. Ohne das Programm leben

Was anderes wird wohl nicht funzen, ein bisschen kooperativ müssen auch die Netzwerkler sein...


----------



## tuxedo (8. Nov 2007)

Manuela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2. Proxyeinstellung = für alle Protokolle den selben verwenden mit ausnahme(server ip eingetragen) geht will aber der Admin nicht.



Ähm, jetzt wird's "doof".

Das "will aber der Admin nicht" impliziert ja, dass der Admin unbedingt will, DASS du den Proxy benutzt. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Wenn die Hauptaufgabe des Proxys darin besteht, die Verbindung ins Internet herzustellen (sprich eine Verbindung in ein anderes, nicht lokales Netzwerk (internet) herzustellen), du dem Proxy aber nicht sagen darfst "ne, für die LOKALE Serveradresse der Datenbank im LOKALEN Netzwerk, bitte kein Proxy nehmen", dann ist das doch absoluter Schwachfug.

Und wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, dann klammert sich dein Java an die Proxy-Einstellung des Internet Explorer's, richtig? Wenn ja, dann solltest du mal versuchen google mit (unter anderem) diesen begriffen zu füttern:

- java
- proxy
- internet explorer

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du die erste bist deren Java sich an den InternetExplorer klammert.

Verstehen tu ich's trotzdem nicht: Bei mir sind sowohl Internet Explorer als auch Firefox mit einem Proxy versehen, und Java interessiert das bei mir überhaupt nicht.

- Alex


----------



## tuxedo (8. Nov 2007)

Hab was gefunden, vielleicht hilft's was:

http://www.java.com/de/download/help/5000020600.xml

Einstellen auf "Direktverbindung".

- Alex


----------



## Manuela (8. Nov 2007)

Hallo,
aber ein bitterer Nachgeschmack bleibt aber, 
oder ich habe das nicht verstanden, wenn ich mit dem mysql Administrator trotz Proxy auf den Server komme,
aber mit meinem Programm das nicht schaffe frage ich mich doch an was das liegt.
und wieso überhaupt der Proxy angeprochen wird.
ich habe ein kleines Testprogramm geschrieben und mit dem komme ich ohne probleme auf den server.
das Testprogramm benutzt den selben Connector wie schon einmal beschrieben. 
gruß Manuela


----------



## maki (8. Nov 2007)

Hey Alex, das erklärt auch warum Java bei dir die Einstellungen des IE ignoriert


----------



## tuxedo (8. Nov 2007)

???

D.h. mit dem Testprogramm geht's, und mit dem richtigen Programm geht's nicht?

Jetzt sind wir glaub in der gleichen Kategorie wie "hochohmige kurzschlüsse".

- Alex


----------



## tuxedo (8. Nov 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hey Alex, das erklärt auch warum Java bei dir die Einstellungen des IE ignoriert



Nö, tut's leider nicht. Bei mir steht's nämlich auf "Browsereinstellung verwenden". Aber mein Java scheint das nicht zu interessieren (und das in diversen Programmen von mir).

- Alex

@Manuela

Irgendwo MUSS es einen Unterschied zwischen deinem Testprogramm und dem richtigen Programm geben. Vergleiche bei beiden Programmen mal die JDBC relevanten Zeilen. Wenn das eine geht, und das andere nicht, dann MUSS irgendwas anders sein.


----------



## Manuela (8. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

die jdbc relevanten Datein sind gleich weil ich die Kopiert habe.

Gruß Manuela


----------



## tuxedo (8. Nov 2007)

Ich meinte nicht die Datein (Libs). Ich hab die *Codezeilen *gemeint, mit denen du via JDBC auf die DB zugreifst etc.

- Alex


----------



## Manuela (8. Nov 2007)

ja das habe ich auch gemeint  sie sind gleich.

Gruß Manuela


----------



## tuxedo (8. Nov 2007)

Hmm, vielleicht gibts ne andere Proxy-Property oder sowas von der wir noch nix wissen. Probier mal ein

```
Properties p = System.getProperties();
		Set<Entry<Object,Object>> set = p.entrySet();
		System.out.println("-----SystemProperties-START----------");
		for (Entry<Object,Object> entry : set) {
			System.out.println(entry.getKey()+"="+entry.getValue());
		}
		System.out.println("-----SystemProperties-ENDE----------");
```

unmittelbar bevor die DB-Verbindung aufgebaut wird. In beiden Programmen. Und dann mal vergleichen, oder gleich den Output der paar Codezeilen posten.


----------



## Manuela (8. Nov 2007)

hier schon einmal das hauptprogramm mit proxy Problem


```
-----SystemProperties-START----------
java.runtime.name=Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment
sun.boot.library.path=C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_03\jre\bin
java.vm.version=1.6.0_03-b05
java.vm.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
java.vendor.url=http://java.sun.com/
path.separator=;
java.vm.name=Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
file.encoding.pkg=sun.io
sun.java.launcher=SUN_STANDARD
user.country=DE
sun.os.patch.level=Service Pack 2
java.vm.specification.name=Java Virtual Machine Specification
user.dir=D:\turn_edv\Neue_Buch_edv
java.runtime.version=1.6.0_03-b05
java.awt.graphicsenv=sun.awt.Win32GraphicsEnvironment
java.endorsed.dirs=C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_03\jre\lib\endorsed
os.arch=x86
java.io.tmpdir=C:\DOKUME~1\MANUE~1\LOKALE~1\Temp\
line.separator=

java.vm.specification.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
user.variant=
os.name=Windows XP
sun.jnu.encoding=Cp1252
java.library.path=C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_03\jre\bin;.;C:\WINDOWS\Sun\Java\bin;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;D:\Download\Programm als dienst starten\Neuer Ordner\;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;C:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Tools\binn\;C:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\;C:\Programme\QuickTime\QTSystem\
java.specification.name=Java Platform API Specification
java.class.version=50.0
sun.management.compiler=HotSpot Client Compiler
os.version=5.1
user.home=C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Manuela Schmidt
user.timezone=
java.awt.printerjob=sun.awt.windows.WPrinterJob
file.encoding=Cp1252
java.specification.version=1.6
java.net.useSystemProxies=true
java.class.path=C:\Programme\NetBeans 6.0 Beta 2\java1\modules\ext\appframework-1.0.2.jar;C:\Programme\NetBeans 6.0 Beta 2\java1\modules\ext\swing-worker-1.1.jar;C:\Programme\NetBeans 6.0 Beta 2\platform7\modules\ext\swing-layout-1.0.3.jar;C:\Programme\NetBeans 6.0 Beta 2\java1\modules\ext\AbsoluteLayout.jar;D:\turn_edv\lib\test.jar;D:\turn_edv\lib\appframework-0.30.jar;D:\turn_edv\lib\appframework-1.0.jar;D:\turn_edv\lib\jdom.jar;D:\turn_edv\lib\swingx.jar;D:\turn_edv\rmi\jasperreports-2.0.2.jar;D:\turn_edv\lib\commons-beanutils.jar;D:\turn_edv\lib\commons-logging-1.1.jar;D:\turn_edv\lib\commons-collections-3.0.jar;D:\turn_edv\lib\swing-worker.jar;D:\Download\mysq\mysql-connector-java-5.1.5\mysql-connector-java-5.1.5-bin.jar;D:\turn_edv\lib\itext-1.02b.jar;D:\turn_edv\lib\jcalendar.jar;D:\turn_edv\Neue_Buch_edv\build\classes
user.name=Manuela Schmidt
java.vm.specification.version=1.0
java.home=C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_03\jre
sun.arch.data.model=32
user.language=de
java.specification.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
awt.toolkit=sun.awt.windows.WToolkit
java.vm.info=mixed mode
java.version=1.6.0_03
java.ext.dirs=C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_03\jre\lib\ext;C:\WINDOWS\Sun\Java\lib\ext
sun.boot.class.path=C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_03\jre\lib\resources.jar;C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_03\jre\lib\rt.jar;C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_03\jre\lib\sunrsasign.jar;C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_03\jre\lib\jsse.jar;C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_03\jre\lib\jce.jar;C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_03\jre\lib\charsets.jar;C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_03\jre\classes
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
file.separator=\
java.vendor.url.bug=http://java.sun.com/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi
sun.io.unicode.encoding=UnicodeLittle
sun.cpu.endian=little
sun.desktop=windows
sun.cpu.isalist=pentium_pro+mmx pentium_pro pentium+mmx pentium i486 i386 i86
-----SystemProperties-ENDE----------


gruß Manuela
```


----------



## tuxedo (8. Nov 2007)

Schau mal:



> java.net.useSystemProxies=true



Das könnte es sein:

Versuch mal folgendes:


```
System.setProperty("java.net.useSystemProxies", "false");
```

Und das halt VOR dem herstellen der DB Verbindung.

- Alex


----------



## Manuela (8. Nov 2007)

Hallo 
alex es geht super danke danke danke

und alle die mir geholfen haben.

Manuela


----------



## maki (8. Nov 2007)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schau mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :toll:


----------



## tuxedo (8. Nov 2007)

*auf die schulter klopf*

Ich wusste wir kriegen das noch gebacken ...
Aber was sagt denn jetzt der Admin wenn du keinen Proxy benutzt *seeehr bööse Manuela* ;-)

- Alex

P.S. Zum Dank könntest du dich mal registrieren, damit du deine Posts in Zukunft auch editieren kannst und hier und da mal einen Zeilenumbrich einbauen kannst. Hab zwar schon nen 20" Widescreen-TFT vor mir, aber der immernoch etwa 5 mal zu schmal um die ganze Breite zu erfassen.


----------

